# African Dwarf Frog



## Paradoxica (Jan 8, 2014)

My wife just surprised me with 2 of these adorable aquatic frogs! So cute and tiny. I know that these are among the easiest to care for, but this is a totally new experience for me since I haven't even had a fish since I was 8 yrs old. Anyone else have these guys?


----------



## azn567 (Jan 9, 2014)

It looks like it was soaked in food coloring/dye in order to make it look more appealing to customers.


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 9, 2014)

Trans-Am said:


> It looks like it was soaked in food coloring/dye in order to make it look more appealing to customers.


I think that is just lighting... And yea I've kept aquatic frogs.. One died because the other one ate all the food as soon as it was put in the enclosure and then like a week later the bigger frog ate the small one  .. For some reason they wouldn't accept dried food from the store and stuff.. Only live food like pin head crix.. But that's just the on experience I had.. Nobody else seemed to have the same problem


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 9, 2014)

Trans-Am said:


> It looks like it was soaked in food coloring/dye in order to make it look more appealing to customers.


Lol,it's just the funky dance party lighting that's built into the tank


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 9, 2014)

Extrememantid said:


> I think that is just lighting... And yea I've kept aquatic frogs.. One died because the other one ate all the food as soon as it was put in the enclosure and then like a week later the bigger frog ate the small one  .. For some reason they wouldn't accept dried food from the store and stuff.. Only live food like pin head crix.. But that's just the on experience I had.. Nobody else seemed to have the same problem


You might have had African Clawed Frogs, they are often miss identified as ADF's but are more aggressive. I'm hoping that they'll eat fruit flies (or maybe HF's) since I've always got them on hand


----------



## Ranitomeya (Jan 10, 2014)

My friend and I used to have these. These guys are quite fun to keep. They can be fed sinking fish food--they'll find it and eat it up if they can fit it in their mouths. They can be kind of picky and I've found that they prefer flake over pellets.

If you want to give them something they'll absolutely love, you should buy some frozen bloodworms for them. You can purchase them in petstores and they come in cubes that should probably be cut into portions that the two of them can finish--or you can buy more of the little guys so you can watch a whole cube gets devoured by little gluttons! :innocent: 

Don't buy dried bloodworms--it fouls the water faster than the frogs can find and eat it.

Gravel looks nice, but I've found that food tends to fall into it and rot where the frogs can't get to it. Smaller substrates are also a concern as the frogs can and will accidentally ingest it. I suggest getting a sponge filter or planting some low-maintenance plants like java fern or java moss to keep the water quality reasonable between water changes--don't use a power filter because it can suck the frog up against the intake until it drowns.

Simple works very well with these guys. My friend had a filter-less tank with just some gravel, a submersible heater, a few decorations and some water lettuce and it worked very well for her. The water wasn't in constant motion, so the frogs had a temperature gradient with the warmest at the top and coolest at the bottom. The water lettuce grew very quickly and worked as a nutrient sponge--it had to be thinned out monthly to prevent it from completely smothering the surface and preventing the frogs from having a place to surface. Partial water changes were done by using a gravel vacuum to remove both water and detritis from the bottom.


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice. We just got some frozen blood worms and they loved them. That was the most adorable feeding frenzy I've ever seen!


----------



## wuwu (Jan 10, 2014)

You should try some live blood worms too!


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 10, 2014)

where would I find those?


----------



## wuwu (Jan 11, 2014)

Fish stores


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 24, 2014)

I finally got a decent pic


----------



## Ranitomeya (Jan 25, 2014)

The feeding dish is an excellent idea.


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 25, 2014)

Aww so cute lol.. And mine looked Identical to yours


----------



## PookaDotted (Apr 10, 2014)

I've had these. You can keep them in bowls so long at your house doesn't get too cold and you change the water weekly, which can be a bit of a pain in the butt. They love blood worms and you can feed frozen brine shrimp as well. I find they enjoy the blood worms more, but its always good to vary the diet a bit. Every month since they are in an aquarium, use a gravel vaccuum and take out 25% of the water a month, this will keep nitrates down and keep your tank biologically stable. You should never have to remove all the gravel, and do a full clean because then your tank will have to perform a nitrate cycle again. With frogs its hard on their skin to have high ammonia in the water.


----------

